# Nike Lunarendors



## dgonzvlez

So I was in need of a new pair of boots, and I decided to go with the Nike Lunarendors. I must say, at first i was a bit hesitant due to the price. ($300 on Snowboardconnection.com) But I still ended up going with them. The boots came in and the quality was amazing! From the sewing, to the paddings and suppert. I was very pleased. I tried them on and boy did they feel comfortable. Heavy ankle support and supreme comfort. Sizing was a big question at first since I was forced to buy on an online retailer, but like other said, go with your nike running shoe size and you will be golden! Broken in the first run if you even notice at all!  










Cheers, 
Danny!


----------



## snowklinger

only halldor can wear those.


----------



## itchynscratchy

Looks awesome but I can't go back to laces after boa. $300 is a good price. I got my nike double boa for same price .


----------



## onel0wcubn

hot fiya! im feelin those.


----------



## thedru13

I have the same boots and will agree on the comfort aspect. And I paid full price. Only issue I have is i was told the same. Go with my sneaker size. Well I wear a 13. Way to big.. So got a 12 boot.. Still to big. UGH. So now looking for 11.5... So I am not sold on the true to size fitment. Just my experience.


----------



## dgonzvlez

I mentioned that it is true to size to your nike running shoe. I normally wear a 9 in all brands. Nike running shoes I am a 9.5. I went with my nike running shoe and they are great.


----------



## thedru13

Nice... I just think my feet are retarded... I wear a 13 Nike running shoe in some and a 12 in others... I never have work an 11.5......


----------



## dgonzvlez

Yea dude definitely. For anyone who does not access to a pair of nike boots at a local shop, go to a foot locker and try on some nike free 5.0 running shoe. Whatever your comfortable size is in those, is what id recommend you to buy in the boots. Hope this helps.


----------



## thedru13

good info there.. Wish I would have done that before paying 430 bucks for boots that don't fit.. :-(



dgonzvlez said:


> Yea dude definitely. For anyone who does not access to a pair of nike boots at a local shop, go to a foot locker and try on some nike free 5.0 running shoe. Whatever your comfortable size is in those, is what id recommend you to buy in the boots. Hope this helps.


----------



## ek9max

I got the same boots! 

Got 30 days in them this season and they still feel great!


----------



## eli783

kinda worried about the fit issue as well. Got a pair of 11s(wear 11s in Air Maxs) and they were definitely too big. Out the box they felt pretty snug but after a heat molding session I felt a ton of movement. When taking the liner out of the shell, and cramming my toes to the front of the boot, I would say theres about 2.5 inches between the back of the boot and my heel. Wondering if I should significantly size down to a 9.5 or just try the 10 first.


----------



## 22826

I just got these boots and I'm a little unsure about them. I'm a size 12 in kicks so I got a size 12. They fit fine enough but my foot goes numb or feels pain after about half an hour of wearing them around the house.

I don't know if heat molding them will help them pack out enough/faster or I should just go get different boots.


----------



## thedru13

I am a size 12 as well. I even wear a size 13 in some sneakers.. I got these in an 11.5 and much better fit. Its odd your feet go numb.. Are you tying them to tight? Are you wearing a thick sock? Also where is the pain on your foot. I had some pressure points on mine and found that the inner lace rings were twisted and causing a pressure point. 



Wes_Dark said:


> I just got these boots and I'm a little unsure about them. I'm a size 12 in kicks so I got a size 12. They fit fine enough but my foot goes numb or feels pain after about half an hour of wearing them around the house.
> 
> I don't know if heat molding them will help them pack out enough/faster or I should just go get different boots.


----------



## 22826

pain is normally on my left foot (the larger foot) and it's on the outside sole.

It could be because my foot is too wide for the boot, maybe.


----------



## thedru13

The toe box is pretty big in this boot. I found that if i don't crank down on the bottom laces and have the upper part tight my foot was more comfy. But yah if they don't feel right i would return them.


----------



## super-rad

thedru13 said:


> I am a size 12 as well. I even wear a size 13 in some sneakers.. I got these in an 11.5 and much better fit. Its odd your feet go numb.. Are you tying them to tight? Are you wearing a thick sock? Also where is the pain on your foot. I had some pressure points on mine and found that the inner lace rings were twisted and causing a pressure point.


I'll just chip in here and say my sizing experience was the exact same. I usually wear 13 in Nikes, sometimes 12. And My Nike x Poler Vapen boots are 11.5.

Best boots I've ever owned by the way. I was hesitant to give Nike a shot, but those boots are so comfy.


----------



## 22826

Maybe I'm just lacing them too tightly? Which I thought was the idea actually.


----------



## thedru13

I think that is all part of the learning process. I thought if i crank down on my laces my heel won't move.. So been doing a ton of research as well as trying differnt things. I have gone with some foot beds for my flat foot. Helps a bit. I also have a narrow heel so I really crank down on the inner laces to hold the heel in. I think I may have to add some of the j bars but going to finish out this season as is. I also find that when I lace my boot I leave the bottom part a lil bit looser. If I really crank down on that I get a bit of foot pain. I really do crank down on the upper part of teh boot to hold my leg and foot in place. Try different configs and see what works. I have yet to find a perfect combo... But i will say my feet don't hurt to the point where i have to stop riding anymore.


----------



## BoardChitless

Wes_Dark said:


> pain is normally on my left foot (the larger foot) and it's on the outside sole.
> 
> It could be because my foot is too wide for the boot, maybe.


I personally think some Nike boots are for a narrower foot, but I have not tried on this year's Lunarendors.


----------



## 22826

BoardChitless said:


> I personally think some Nike boots are for a narrower foot, but I have not tried on this year's Lunarendors.


I'm starting to think that too. I might go for some burton rulers.


----------



## thedru13

From my research that isn't the case with the lunarendors.. They have a decent sized toebox... My foot is not narrow by anymeans and I don't have a width issue with them. 



BoardChitless said:


> I personally think some Nike boots are for a narrower foot, but I have not tried on this year's Lunarendors.


----------



## 22826

I finally figured it out. The right boot is great. Feels like a tight pillow.

The left boot, the of my foot is jamming into the side of the boot, where the footbed meets the sidewall. My left foot is too wide. Right foot is fine.


Damn it. I really wanted to keep these. They look great with my Flux ds bindings.

oh well.


----------



## 22826

I'm keeping these boots. if they don't pack in I'll sell them next year. I got them brand new for $250 anyway.


----------



## 22826

UPDATE: I rode in the Lunarendors for the first time yesterday and they felt amazing. They broke in pretty quickly and were a joy to wear all day. 

I had no inserts in them and they were a perfect flex matched with my proto hd and flux ds bindings.


----------

